# Audi S3 Sedan Sportback (8V) | ARMYTRIX Full/Catback Valved Exhaust | OBD2 Control Module & App



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*ARMYTRIX - AUTOMOTIVE WEAPONIZED​*Armytrix was born from a culture of innovation. We create products, services and experiences for the present while bringing the future ever closer. With uncompromising determination, we go where others can only dream of, to achieve what others thought impossible. This undaunted spirit has propelled our rise and fueled our desire to achieve even greater feats. We've only just begun.

*EXHAUST FOR AUDI S3 SEDAN / AUDI S3 SPORTBACK​*The performance of the Audi S3 is rejuvenated by the introduction of Armytrix's T304 stainless steel valvetronic exhaust. Designed with the intent of pushing the limit of performance to the maximum edge without losing durability and drivability. Build by seasoned craftsmen, the quality can be observed from the smallest of welds, ensuring what you're receiving transcend mere automotive parts. The pictures and videos don't do our system the justice it truly deserves. This is a system that needs to be appreciate in person for the full and awesome effect.

*SOUND /// THE SHOW STOPPER​*When the lights dim, the spotlight hits, all eyes are on you, feel the rush of adrenaline, the surge of exhaust audio overwhelms the airwave. The free flowing nature of our exhaust offers an escape route for the most primal sound to emerge directly from the engine. A deep timbre defines the lower revs, a hypnotic purr, the prelude for the incoming devastation. Full throttle engaged, an immediate F1 style audio pitch invades and occupies your auditory system; drowning out the thoughts of doubts and disbelief. Convert non-believers into fanatics, the journey has just begun.





*VALVETRONIC /// THE REVOLUTION​*Rapidly changing circumstances require a countermeasure that can keep up with the increasing pace. Our valve system is built to offer tremendous functionality to the user’s daily drive. No longer does one have to pick between explosive exhaust audio or playing-it-safe stock settings. The smartphone app allows for unprecedented access to real-time events and backs it all up through precise data logs, with everything displayed on user friendly interfaces. Adding to the repertoire, the digitized controller creates yet another method for one to gain access to the valvetronic system.

*Valves ON (Race Mode):* Improved Low Level Tone | Amplified Mid-Range Note | Increased High Pitch Acoustic | Sharper/Crisper Sound | Noticeable BHP Gain | Low&Mid Range Torque Upgrade | Unobstructed Exhaust Flow
*Valves OFF (Street Mode):* Maintain Low Profile | Everyday Driving
*Automatic Adjustment (Auto Mode):* Throttle Controlled | RPM Controlled | Automatic Back Pressure Regulation | Power Maintenance at Low RPM for Launch Start

*ORIGINAL VALVE CONTROL KEY FOB STILL INCLUDED​*****Available For iOS and Android****






*AUDI S3 SEDAN
DOWNPIPE, FRONT PIPE, MID PIPE, VALVETRONIC MUFFLER, QUAD TAIL PIPES (CATBACK OPTION AVAILABLE)​*







*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK
DOWNPIPE, FRONT PIPE, MID PIPE, VALVETRONIC MUFFLER, QUAD TAIL PIPES (CATBACK OPTION AVAILABLE)​*







*TAIL PIPES IN 3 EXQUISITE OPTIONS (POLISHED CHROME SILVER, MATTE BLACK AND TITANIUM BLUE COATED)​*






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*FUN, FUN and MORE FUN!!! That's what you'll get when Armytrix is armed and ready to go on your Audi S3. Exhaust gases flow like never before though our streamlined system; less obstruction, bigger sound and intense power! Breaking expectation one throttle at a time, the performance that has eluded is finally in the palm of your hand. Take it before it slips away.*













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

We don't play around when it comes to your vehicle performance. Designed with insights and forged by experience, the valvetronic exhaust will put chill down your spine with every throttle. Unrestricted flow pattern creates the profound performance and hypnotic sound that you have been seeking. The end of the trail, it's time to reap the reward.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The factory parts make way for some fun additions. Armytrix valvetronic exhaust will put a smile on your face and chills down your spin. Through the streamlined path design, more power and much more sound come through the stainless steel system. Key fob control or smartphone app provide options to sweeten your driving experience.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix stainless steel exhaust exist for a single reason, to give you the best performance you have ever experience. Extensive power and sound upgrades through careful calibration and construction. Handcrafted to the highest standards possible to ensure comfort and drivability amidst of amplified exhaust flow. Performance with no compromises, this is what Armytrix delivers.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Shiftech Lyon has a knack of transforming stock vehicles into magnificent mechanical beasts, the Armytrix equipped Audi S3 is no exception. From the original 300HP and 400Nm to 374HP and 458Nm, the growth is substantial. Unrestricted, uncompromising, our system facilitates the movement of the enhanced load with ruthless efficiency. Guaranteeing you experience the full might of the tune, as well as, having a mesmerizing exhaust audio to accompany your drive.





















*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Sometime the best things in life are the simple stuff. The pulse racing power and the hypnotic audio, culminating into driving experience unlike any other. Armytrix exhaust offers that and more to your Audi S3. Innovative designing and first rate craftsmanship bring the stainless steel system to life. Unwanted gases navigate through the free flowing path and emerge in all its glory. 








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A total shame that a work like this cannot be seen on a regular basis. Despite being relegated to the undercarriage, Armytrix exhaust can alter your entire outlook of the Audi S3. Demands of luscious audio and tenacious power are met through our free flowing stainless steel system. Sound and power that exceeds expectation can be access with every throttle. Even if you can't see it, your senses will let you know.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A preemptive strike that no one would expect. One rev is all you'll need to put 'em in their places. Through Armytrix's valvetronic exhaust it's like fighting a guerrilla warfare, keep them guessing when you'll unleash the diabolical exhaust audio. Elevate your S3 experience through versatility unlike no other. 













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Simply magnificent, the chrome stainless steel exhaust system polishes up the performance of the S3. The OBDII install method allows you to be locked and loaded in record time, so you may have more time to enjoy the fiery power and violent audio output, that ultimately set you apart from the other road users. The streets are your hunting ground, make every shot count.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Our customers love to show off their pride and joy with us and we say why the hell not! And we, in turn, love sharing them with the rest of ya'll. No gaudy bodykits nor psychedelic paint-jobs, these are everyday cars that you can I would commute with. With more power and sound, Armytrix just want to add some excitement to your everyday driving.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

What to do after you equip the Armytrix exhaust on your S3? Put it to the test on the dyno of course! The T304 stainless steel system is lighter/stronger replacement that disseminates the unwanted gases in one fell swoop. Sensational audio and power signal the beginning of your new experience.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Le Rouge Audi S3 prowling the lot, putting on display some of its finest attributes, Vossen wheels and Armytrix exhaust. The minimalist aestheticism, best describes Vossen's stunning wheels, they're never one to disappoint; Armytrix brings another layer of excitement. Controllable valves make your driving experience diverse and suit best to adapt with your ever-changing situation; loud and quiet, is only a touch away.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A new dawn is upon the automotive world. The innovation never stops here at Armytrix. We've combined the vehicle you love with your indispensable smart phone. Our mobile application provides you with unprecedented access to the real-time data of your car, enabling you to make critical decision on the fly. We have also digitized our valve controller for your convenience. All in one system for the modern age. 










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix's OBDII control module is changing how the future aftermarket exhaust modification is going to be done. Halving the installation time by simplifying wiring and pairing, you'll be back it in no time. Via its Bluetooth capability, a comprehensive scope of everything vehicle related is relayed directly to your mobile; displayed in real-time fashion by our App. Data are presented through smooth and easy-to-operate interfaces, as well as, maintaining the ultimate control over the valves.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Immerse yourself in total performance, allow the power and sound to encompass you. Valvetronic exhaust that pushes the limit, smoother flow for bigger result. Turning potential into reality, this is what separate the haves with the have-nots. The material used and craftsmanship speak for themselves, from the overall design to the tiniest of welds, we have got you covered for the best quality exhaust available.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Baby blue sound crew with a brand new sound! Groundbreaking and building leveling decibel to mark the coming of a new age. Valvetronic exhaust of the highest order to carve out a path for you, straight to the top of the performance pyramid. Pack our new Armytron Tuning Box with you and experience a journey of a lifetime!








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A revolution is brewing, in the shadow away from prying eyes. Armytrix is conspiring to revolt against mediocrity and give performance back to the people; join the fight! Arm yourself with our valvetronic exhaust system, intense battle cry and ferocious power, take the fight to them! This is automotive weaponized, driving will never be the same again.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

When petrolheads talk about accessorizing, it's not for themselves or gf, it's for their significant other, their cars. Armytrix is here to help! We offer 3 drastically different style of tips, chrome, matte black and burnt blue; different visual effects to satisfy the inner automobile fashionistas. But we are not just looks only, our all-powerful valvetronic exhaust can pump out some truly terrifying power and sound, that will stop people in their tracks! 








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

If Transformers are robots in disguise, then we wonder what this S3 is? Boasting an impressive set of Armytrix catback exhaust, prepare to have your automotive experience to be turned upside down. The valvetronic system offers unprecedented control for you to decide when to go all-out and when to pull back the reins. With the smartphone app, not only can you control the valve settings, you can stay up to date with the numbers that matters to you. Driving Simplified, Automotive Weaponized. 













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The tide of revolution is unstoppable, so just go with it, ride the wave to automobile nirvana. Get lost in the deep, Armytrix induced performance trance, brought upon by the smoothest of flow. Let the amplified power and protracted exhaust audio wash over you. A totally rad experience of a lifetime, what you waiting for, jump in dude! Cowabunga!













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Just rolling off the assembly line one after another, battle tanks ready for war, ready to steamroll all that stands in their way. Combat efficient system keeps the warhorse stampeding, Armytrix hyperflow design creates a rush of exhaust gases fighting their way to the tips. This surge the soul to the immense power and intense audio that you feel and hear. Same car, different attitude. This is Automotive Weaponized!










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

You've got it all, but keep them hidden; master assassin, you blend in with the rest. Armytrix valvetronic keeps everything tidy, only flash your true intention when it's time for the killings. A single touch and the flood gate opens, wave after wave of venomous sound permeates and watch them drift slowly away. Strike swiftly you shall with power that knows no bounds, Armytron tuning box leaves nothing to doubts. Clean up after yourself, leave no traces for the hounds, Armynator CEL delete is the one for the job.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Taking control of the Low Countries, Armytrix on the undercarriage and Shiftech in the engine. The powerful combination, the quick one-two to knock the competitions on their backsides, leave them in shock, dazed and confused. The change was brought to you by our strategic open path design. Larger and smoother movement of exhaust gases directly from the engine, drastically enhances the power and sound outputs for your enjoyment.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Like a raging bull, see red, see blood. When you see Armytrix, you see results. Our valvetronic exhaust is precisely designed to deliver performances of epic proportion. Free movement of exhaust gases translate directly to power that you feel with each throttle. Deceptively loud audio escapes the tailpipes, you will not recognize your S3 after we're through with it.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Make performance a habit and dominance a pattern. Start with Armytrix's exhaust for an exciting brand of driving! Precision engineer at its finest, our Audi S3 system is build from T304 stainless steel by the hands of veteran craftsmen with intricate instruments. Flawless construction bringing the vision of the engineers to life. Performance oriented, the flow path is carefully mapped out to generate the best performance output possible. 








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Through our valvetronic exhaust, we demonstrate what you are missing out on; that next level performance. The T304 stainless steel crafted system is a smooth flowing replacement that elevates overall performance and creates new outcomes. A more pronounced audio and decisive power will have you adding new lexicons into your commute, turn every drive into a drive to be remember.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI S3 SEDAN* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sedan.php

*AUDI S3 SPORTBACK* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-s3-sb.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------

